# Trouble with posting format



## chrispillertkd (May 14, 2013)

For the past month or so I have been having trouble with my posts. Specifically, I have been unable to get the "return" function to work properly. This means all of my posts are limited to a single block paragraph. Anyone have any idea what could be causing this? I haven't had a similar problem on any other site I frequent.


----------



## jks9199 (May 14, 2013)

What browser & operating system?

As I recall, Bob has said that there's a problem with the text editor and Internet Explorer.  He's been unable to find another text editor that will easily integrate with the base software at the moment.  The fix I recall was to use the advanced post writing mode (click the Go Advanced button).


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 14, 2013)

I just started having the same block style of posting due to being unable to break it up by hitting the enter button.  Windows is what I am using.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 14, 2013)

There is an incompatibility issue between IE 10 and the editor. The idiots at vBulletin don't consider it a critical issue so despite the editor being updated have yet to add the fixes to the software.  (I and a lot of vB admins are frustrated about this).

A work around is to use the basic editor, or try working in plain text mode (Source Mode. To access it, click on the A/A button top-left in the editor.).

To switch to basic editor, click Settings at top-right of the page, and look under General Settings or click here http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/profile.php?do=editoptions

I apologize for the issues IE users are having and will add the fix as soon as it's available.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 14, 2013)

You can also click on the "Compatibility View" icon at the right hand side of your address bar.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (May 14, 2013)

Okay!

This is great!

A/A mode it is!!!!


----------



## chrispillertkd (May 14, 2013)

Thanks for the advice, everyone. Hope this clears up the problem.

Pax,

Chris

(Yep, looks like it.)


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 14, 2013)

Dirty Dog said:


> You can also click on the "Compatibility View" icon at the right hand side of your address bar.




That is the fix right there.


----------

